# Dualit Burr Grinder 75005



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have this grinder and am happy. Is this a good machine or should I be looking to upgrade?









Sorry guys - title should read Dualit Burr Grinder 75002


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

I got one of these for my Christmas, from my fiancee. I find it works well enough, and seems to be pretty consistent in the grind. The only issue I have is that it only has a clockwork timer for how long it grinds for, and thus how much coffee it produces.

One other thing I've noticed with it, and I'm not sure if it's unique to this machine, is that it seems to statically charge the grind. When taking the plastic hopper out the grinder, I can see lots of individual grinds jumping about whenever they are moved, suggesting they are charged. I've found a quick stirr with the handle of a teaspoon earths them, and it stops.

I'm wondering, tho, if this would have any negative effects on the coffee? I've certainly not noticed any difference in the quality or taste. Bear in mind tho, that prior to this machine, I was drinking preground, whereas now I'm grinding my own, but the coffee is the same.

a


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

> I've certainly not noticed any difference in the quality or taste


Is grinding yourself no better than pre-ground?


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Is grinding yourself no better than pre-ground?


Yes it is better.

I should have mentioned, when I first got the grinder, I didn't notice this static charge issue, and since it's started happening, I've not noticed any drop in quality.

a


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

I have the same grinder and have also noticed the static charge. I don't think it has an effect on flavour though. The other issue I have is if I'm grinding enough for a few cups I have to hold the hopper in as it slowly vibrates forward and so ground coffee drops behind the hopper and makes a mess. Again, a minor irritant for me as I find it grinds well enough to produce a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Static causes clumping which may result in an uneven extraction.

However, there are ways of removing the clumps (cannot remember the 'name' of this method, but it involves a pin,needle or paper clip to "stir" the grounds before tamping.

Sounds bizarre but it does work


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Static causes clumping which may result in an uneven extraction.
> 
> However, there are ways of removing the clumps (cannot remember the 'name' of this method, but it involves a pin,needle or paper clip to "stir" the grounds before tamping.
> 
> Sounds bizarre but it does work


I found that the static can be killed off by stirring it with the end of the teaspoon before putting it into the portafilter and tamping.

It simply earths it, and I've not had a problem doing that.


----------

